# Admission to local schools



## charley26 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi all. I've been visiting the pages in this forum for a while and love how helpful everyone is to each other so thought I'd try picking your brains. 

I am moving to Hong Kong in July with my partner and our7 year old daughter. My partner lived in HK for 10 years previously and speaks fluent cantonese. I wish I did! Learning though.  My question is about schooling for our daughter. We have decided to apply for local schools for her as we really can't afford international school fee's. We also want her to fully integrate with the culture as we are making Hong Kong our home. I have found some schools (english medium)that we want to apply to but as we are currently living in England we don't have all of the information/documents required on the application form eg. Proof of address in HK, HK ID for myself and my daughter (my partner has one). Does anyone know of any schools that accept overseas applications prior to moving? 

The only school that has got back to me so far said their admission policy does not allow for places to be held without all the documents in place. I totally understand this but I have read on here previously posts from people applying from overseas. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------

